# Flyfishing In southwest Ohio



## Irvan51 (May 12, 2005)

Started fishing last week with the flyrod and went to 4 mile creek. Caught a couple small rock bass, then landed a 1.5 lbs small mouth. thats all i needed to keep going for the next month. If anyone know any good creeks in the south west. Let me know Thanks


----------



## Lysis (Apr 18, 2004)

What fly (and color) did the smallmouth take?


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Indian creek is about my favorite place. you can access it from bridges on 128 or new london road in hamilton. 7 mile is another good spot. If you just started i would suggest taking some size 8 chart. popers and/or sneaky pete's, similar size stonefly nymphs, hellagramites and black or white wooly buggers and you will catch them left and right.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, just be very careful on both streams listed, the latter is just about 100% private and almost every access is well posted, ( trust me, I been shoed out from several including by mr sheriff) so watch your back and make sure where you are fishing you can get in and and not irk any landowners off, they dont respond well to cityfolk over there. Just because there is a pull off,doesnt mean you can fish there as I have found out over the years.
Get permission whenever possible!

Salmonid
PS Notice how I didnt mention any small streams by name here, some people get mad about that so try to generialize whenever possible


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

very true, i was on my lunch when i posted so could not go in to detail. there is only one point on 7 mile i have been able to access and my brother showed me the spot but i can never remember the street names. indian i havent had a problem yet so please remember to pick up after yourself so the land owners dont get angry and we can continue to use the stream.


----------



## dukeedwardmarx (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice going Irvan51. When you say it was your first time do you mean first time ever or this season. I am brand new to fly fishing. Where is 4 mile creek. I am going to look at the responses you get because I want to find out where to fly fish in Southwest Ohio too.

dukeedwardmarx


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Duke:

If I am not mistaken, I think the post you pulled up is from 9 years ago looking at the dates things were posted. There are plenty of places around Southwest Ohio to fly fish, the Little Miami being a very good one. You should check out Buckeye United Fly Fishers, it would be a good thing to consider joining especially if you are new to the sport and want to meet up with some great experienced people with tons of info on place to fish and trips you can take. They meet in Mason every month, check out the website.


----------



## dukeedwardmarx (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank's flyman01
I have an application form for the BUFF and I will join. Do you belong to the BUFF. 

dukeedwardmarx


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Duke;

Sent you a PM with some info.

Flyman01


----------



## dukeedwardmarx (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Pikemandu 
I appreciate the response. I will be sure to leave the area clean, that is not to much to ask of anyone.


----------

